# Problem beim Aufnehmen - ungewolltes Fade-In



## ggdd31 (24. Februar 2007)

Hallo!

Ich möchte auf meinem PC Radio-Sendungen aufnehmen
und verwende dafür zB das Programm Phonostar, habe aber
auch schon alle möglchen anderen Freeware-Programme
ausprobiert, und bei allen tritt das gleiche Problem auf,
egal ob ich nun im Format mp3 oder WAV aufnehme:

Wenn in der Musik kurze, abrupte Pausen auftreten (wie es
zB häufig bei klassischer Musik auftritt), dann gibt die Aufnahme
nicht das Original wider, sondern nach der Pause wird die
Lautstärke graduell erhöht (ähnlich einem ungewollten Fade-In
mitten in der Musik), was sich absolut schrecklich anhört.

Das gleiche passiert bei der Aufnahme von Gesprochenem, nur
dass dabei natürlich noch viel mehr Pausen auftreten, was im
Aufnahme-File zu einem unanhörlichen Auf- und Abschwellen
der Lautstärke führt.

Treten in der Musik jedoch keine Pausen auf, dann funktioniert
die Aufnahme einwandfrei

Stellt sich mir also die Frage, woran das liegen kann?
An der Soundkarte? An deren Treibern? An den Codecs?

Ehrlich gesagt bin ich ziemlich ratlos  
Aber vielleicht kann mir ja jemand weiterhelfen!?
MfG
ggdd31


----------



## Zinken (26. Februar 2007)

Das klingt doch sehr nach einem Noise-Gate: sobald das Signal unter einen bestimmten Pegel fällt, wird ausgeblendet.
Du solltest mal Optionen und Effekte Deiner Software danach durchsuchen und es entweder ganz abschalten oder den
Treshold (Grenzwert) buzw. die Attack/Release-Einstellungen verändern.


----------

